# Kaufberatung Notebook ACER 662LCi



## cavessa (26. Februar 2004)

Will mir ein Notebook kaufen....

Daten:
Prozessor Intel® Centrino™ Pentium® M Prozessor mit 1,5 GHz
Speicher (RAM) 512 MB DDR-266 RAM, 
Festplatte 40GB Ultra DMA-100 Festplatte mit DASP-System 
Laufwerke DVD/CD-RW Combo-Laufwerk
 Display/Grafik 15.0“ SXGA+ TFT Farbdisplay
1400×1050
Intel® 855 GM Shared DVMT bis zu 64 MB, TV-Out

Preis: 1448 Euro

Soll ich das nehmen oder was könnt ihr mir empfehlen ?


----------



## Johannes Postler (26. Februar 2004)

Was die Hardware an sich betrifft, kann ich dieses Notebook empfehlen. Was die Verarbeitung von Acer betrifft, kann ich nichts sagen.
Zum Preis weiß ich jetzt auch nichts genaues sagen.


----------



## cavessa (26. Februar 2004)

Ist ein P 4 mit 3,06 Ghz schneller als der Centrino ?


----------



## Johannes Postler (26. Februar 2004)

Ja.
Du musst allerdings bedenken, dass der 3 GHz Rechner ungleich viel mehr Strom braucht (Prozessor und Lüfter), was die Akkulaufzeiten verkürzt. Außerdem werden die Dinger extrem heiß!
Wenn du nicht unbedingt so viel Leistung brauchst, würde ich den Centrino empfehlen.
Was ich beim letzten Post vergessen habe: Wenns irgendwie geht schaun, dass eine extra Grafikkarte drinnen ist (KEIN Shared Memory). Selbst wenn die Grafikkarte weniger Speicher hat ist sie schneller!


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (7. März 2004)

Hi

Wegen der Verarbeitung bei Acer. Ich habe selbst ein Acer Travelmate 422LC. Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit. Es quitscht nichts, es flackert nichts und es klappert nichts. Das Notebook sieht aus wie am ersten Tag, bis auf die paar Kratzer  

In dieser Hinsicht, ist es sicher ein guter Kauf.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------

